# Hooks forspraying cabinet doors



## johnson37 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi,
I have tried to search the site for info on the paint hooks I found on-line. They can be viewed at http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21448.

I was looking for feed back to see if there was any alternatives out there that can be used or if these guys are the way to go. It seems like I will need to spend around $300 to get going with the amount of cabinets I have, I am thinking two per door as they may rotate into each other while drying as I am not blessed with much work space.


Any feed back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Bri.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Unless you have a lot of space to hang doors, the easiest way to spray them is off of naily boards. I made myself a drying rack, so when i've finished one side I rack them up to dry. Once dried, then flip the back side over onto the naily board and finish the faces.


----------



## johnson37 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,

I was hoping to spray the door completely at one time so I do not have to lay the door down when one side is finished to do the other side


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnson37 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I was hoping to spray the door completely at one time so I do not have to lay the door down when one side is finished to do the other side


Then hanging them is about the only way to do it. The only trouble with hanging them is that it's difficult to sand them hanging because they keep trying to get away from you


----------



## johnson37 (Feb 14, 2009)

You are right. I may just go to my local store and get regular hooks that are slightly longer and put those into the hinge screw holes, one per hinge and try to rig something up that way. I plan to BIN them a couple of time in one day and then hit them the next day with Ben Moore 133 high gloss and then let them hang for a good few days before I give them back to the carpenters..
Thanks for your input, I gotta get back to the site for now,
Thanks
Brian


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know I have more uses for the wire on one gallon paint cans than you can imagine


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I do the same thing Rcon does and I use my Perry scaffold with 2x2's as a drying rack. I can rack alot of doors this way in a small amount of space. (Just make sure you rack them from the center out)


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Door tree*

A simple door rack works the best for small spaces. This design can hold up to like 30+ doors and takes up less than 5 sq. ft. Cost is like $100.00 and an afternoon to build. The nice thing about this setup is you can lay the doors flat and not have to fight runs.

If you do build one you will need a drill bit that is a 1/16" bigger than the dowel. Also the holes must be straight so a drill press is nice, but you can also buy a drill guide.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

My chrismas tree is a lot like the drawing but I used 2x2 popluar for the poles and a steel plate that has a peice of 2x2 steel tube welded to the center of it. The only down side with it is making sure it is unload off both side. I hate it when I loose a tree of finish trim. Nothing between the two poles for bracing. Sometimes I will screw it to the wood floor.


----------

